# My 125g SW reef tank in the making



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So Here are pictures of my tank. Its a 125g with a 50g sump. It has 100lbs of dead texas holey rock and there is 30 lbs of live rock seeding the dead rock.

I also am gonna post a few pictures of my room so you can see how its setup .


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

looks good man! love it! love the sump and love the lights! killer!


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

:O waiting for someone to say i want your tv or something of that nature lol


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

didnt even notice lol, werent we suppose to be looking at the tanks anyway ?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

there is always that one person who pays attention to everything not just the tanks lol


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

like me lol, i was curious to how big it was.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

42 inches  lol and yes there is a laptop, a lcd monitor and a ps3 with a cannon camera on my desk also


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Look good so far but come on you call that a tv?


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

screw the tv i want the camera... and your tanks look good too


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah, i need a camera, my madres crapped out, and mine sucks.


----------

